# Extension tubes for macro lens



## ACmacro (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm shooting with a Nikkor AF-S DX 40mm lens & I'm not able to get as close as I would like! I photographed a beautiful dragonfly over the weekend & I was hoping for more definition in the eyes. I think overall it was an ok photo but I'm wanting to get in closer.

What can I expect from the tubes? I recently placed my order from B&H for the 3 count Vello extension tubes. Any feedback is much appreciated!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 21, 2015)

You'll get closer.  And your DOF will decrease.


----------



## ACmacro (Apr 21, 2015)

Meaning that the whole picture will be more in focus right? Even increasing my aperture, I wasn't able to achieve a crisp photo... boo. I'm very excited to try out the tubes!


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 22, 2015)

Less in-focus with the addition of the extension tubes.


----------



## Edsport (Apr 22, 2015)

This was took using a 12mm tube and a Canon 350D with an 18-55mm lens...


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 22, 2015)

ACmacro said:


> Meaning that the whole picture will be more in focus right? Even increasing my aperture, I wasn't able to achieve a crisp photo... boo. I'm very excited to try out the tubes!



No.  The exact opposite will be true.  The closer you get, the narrower your DOF becomes.

I've taken a macro of a letter on a dollar bill. DOF was so thin, I had to focus stack it.


----------



## ACmacro (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank yall for the replys, I'm definitely a macro newbie so any & all advise is welcome! Edsport that photo is beautiful! 

Ok, so best advise for actually using them??

Tripod.
Lots of light.
..?


----------



## petrochemist (Apr 23, 2015)

ACmacro said:


> Ok, so best advise for actually using them??
> 
> Tripod.
> Lots of light.
> ..?


 
Shallow DoF is a fact of life in Macro. DoF is dependant on the magnification however it's acheived so no worse with tubes than filters...
Accept the shallow DoF, and use moderately small apertures where possible to get as much as practical, and use flash or a tripod (& focusing rail) as required.
Too small an aperture will soften the image by diffraction, and added extension reduces the effective apperture below that quoted by the lens.

Theres a deffinite knack to macro, despite lots of practice I've yet to reach the standard Edsport's image shows.


----------



## Edsport (Apr 24, 2015)

That shot of the dragon fly is a single shot and handheld. As soon as i took the photo he flew away. Here's a couple more single shots with the same setup...


----------

